# New groomer :'(



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

don't go back...sounds like a awful experience for everyone!


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Poor Charles! I'm sorry you and your sweet puppy had to go through that. I hope you find a better groomer for him soon! He is still adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

First off, he looks pure to me. Second, run for the hills as this groomer obviously is an idiot. Sometimes you get what you pay for and I think you did. Once I did not trust my gut and I let a mobile groomer come to my house and groom the kids in her van in the driveway. I was very nervous the entire time which is really not like me and she actually was more expensive. Well she cut Omar with scissors and I do not mean his hair. She cut his leg. It was not bad and she told me so I gave her another chance. The next month she cut a large round circle of skin off Maggie right at hip area and stomach. Not really even sure how that could have happened. Needless to say that was the last time she groomed my kids. I am back to grooming them myself now so I guess I have only myself to blame if they don't look good. LOL. good luck finding a better groomer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in the "file a complaint" mode here after these stories!! Omg!
At least a write a review online so people would know how awful they are!
I can't stand evil people like that!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks purebred in his pictures. She doesn't know what she is talking about. Second, lots of toy puppies have jaw issue that sort themselves out as they grow. Third, puppy hair is very hard to scissor correctly and the groomer has to be very talented to do it right. Fourth, find another groomer! Yikes! If you heard him screaming in the back that means he was terrified. Some puppies scream even though nobody is torturing them, but if you were there to reassure him all was okay it may have helped. You need to find a groomer who will work with you and let you stay for a few times. Puppies have long memories and one bad experience can take a while for them to get over.

I would start learning how to do it yourself. If I had a toy I wouldn't even bother with a groomer. LOL. My standards take forever to groom. You can save up for a good clipper and scissors and brushes and combs. It won't take long to groom a toy plus you will save a lot of money.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry about that. I think I don't have to tell you not to go back. I would hate to hear my dog screaming and feel totally helpless about it. I'd probably will go in there and yank him out with soap and all. Haha. Then again I have no shame when it is about Charlie. Haha.

BUT you did marvelous by not storming in like that. Poor Charles, I hope this groomer doesn't ruin his next experience with better groomer in the future. How cheap was it? Charlie's groomer who hate him (the feeling is mutual Charlie told me) charged us about $45-$55.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah that's bad. Puppies should not be yiping at their early grooming experiences. I would look around more for a groomer that loves dogs and is calm and makes the puppy feel calm.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Yikes! Sounds scary. It's so hard to find a new, trustworthy groomer, especially without the recommendation of someone you trust completely and who has similar standards as your own. Stories like this remind me of why I now groom my poodle myself; even though I'm not really great at it, at least I know he's being treated kindly.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Charles is a very pretty poodle. She is an idiot for saying anything otherwise. THere is nothing wrong with his jaw, he has a fantastic smile. 

I am so sorry you and he went through this, some people have no business spending any time with another living being - sounds like this 'groomer' is one of them. 

Hugs to you and Charles. Best wishes that the perfect groomer appears like magic for you both.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

YIKES! I would run for the hills! AND let others know about what happened! Write a review, talk to their boss, anything to make sure it doesn't happen again! This person is probably terrorizing other dogs too! A groomer has no place in saying anything negative about your dog! She is the one that sounds like she is without class! Even if you baby isn't perfect, and I think he looks perfect in his pics, it would never be her place to say so. Her job is to give a good hair cut, which she failed at miserably! 

I am so sorry for you and Charlie! Hugs to you both!

When my poodles were all pups, my mom always would groom them and she always did a great job. But the key was that she took the time to calm them and handle them gently. She always insisted that it mattered more then because it was how they would handle the groom for the rest of their lives. One trauma and they would be terrorized for a long time. Dogs are like elephants that way. They remember for years! 

My Angel is so good about grooming she has even fallen asleep on me when I am doing her. lol But I learned from watching my mom how to be gentle no matter what. Those who don't do poodles very much can do a rough job and then you have to go back and show them that it is not a bad thing. Doing that with a pup after a bad groom is much harder than doing it right the first time. 

Good luck in either finding a good groomer, or learning to do it for your baby your self. 

Treats lots of treats the next time he is groomed. 

And if it was my baby screaming like that, there most likely would have been assault charges! Because I would have broken down the door and if anyone tried to stop me, they would be picking themselves up off of the floor! These are my babies and I will protect them! 

I am not mean or violent but don't hurt my babies if you don't want to see a mama bear!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

To paraphrase the Bible, "A good groomer is more precious than rubies."


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Bad news! Pippin had a bad experience with her first groomer here and she's never gotten over it. The groomer told us Pippin had bitten her and I reckon she bashed her in response. She's now a 'mare to groom!! 

I've resorted to doing her myself - well, with help from hubby who dishes out the treats! Recently did her first body shave and it isn't too bad - though I think her breeder would pitch a fit if he saw her! (Dad and siblings are show dogs). But she's neat and tidy and unstressed by it all (well, fairly) and with a toy it was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. We stood her on the ironing board... lol...! Hubby held her house lead and collar, and I worked round them both! Nearly did hubby's beard as well...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am confused, was Charles in just to get his face shaved. There is no way to get a Poodle bathed, dried, clippered & scissored in 15 minutes. Now some puppies do have screaming fits & one has to slowly & weekly build up a pups tolerance to the grooming process. From your post I have no idea what you wanted done but obviously the groomer didn't do what you wanted. Find another groomer, be specific in what you want done, take in photos, let the groomer know what your dogs tolerance level is & the groomed should be able to tell you that if a certain procedure is stressing Charles then that aspect of the groom won't get done is.... clean feet, if that process is going to stress the dog out into screaming fits then the paws won't get done.


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone fpr your concern... I have considered learning to groom him myself but thought I might watch a few pros do it first but this lady didn't even let me watch him... I was charged $30 as he was a puppy... I will not being going back there, my boyfriend is also furious when I explained the situation to him... I think I might start looking into how to do it myself... and in question to what I had asked for was a puppy cut... the lamb cut I think it's called, she told me she didn't need to do his feet since his hair wasn't poodle like and it would look wierd and then he comes out as if she was forcing him to look more like a poodle... she also took half an hour whereas the first groomer I went to, who was booked out when I needed him groomed asap, I spent an hour at her house because she took her time, cared, he didn't even cry she was so gentle... and then I sat down with her so she could talk to me a bit about grooming... I think until I learn to do it myself I will be going back to her I will just book well in advance... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Charles Barkley said:


> Thanks everyone fpr your concern... I have considered learning to groom him myself but thought I might watch a few pros do it first but this lady didn't even let me watch him... I was charged $30 as he was a puppy... I will not being going back there, my boyfriend is also furious when I explained the situation to him... I think I might start looking into how to do it myself... and in question to what I had asked for was a puppy cut... the lamb cut I think it's called, she told me she didn't need to do his feet since his hair wasn't poodle like and it would look wierd and then he comes out as if she was forcing him to look more like a poodle... she also took half an hour whereas the first groomer I went to, who was booked out when I needed him groomed asap, I spent an hour at her house because she took her time, cared, he didn't even cry she was so gentle... and then I sat down with her so she could talk to me a bit about grooming... I think until I learn to do it myself I will be going back to her I will just book well in advance...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I think that you have the reason that she is so booked! She sounds like a gem! I would recommend doing just that until you figure it out for yourself.  I watched ytube videos and even thought about buying a few. I inherited my Grandma's old grooming books which were very helpful! Just take your time be patient and you will do well! 
Also ask questions here as there are some great groomers here who are very helpful! 
Blessings on you both!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Always follow your gut and the first red flag should be the groomer would not let you watch. I'm a groomer. I always advice owners that it isn't good to stay because it will cause their dogs more stress but if they really feel the need too, then we can arrange that. Or if they want to watch me do a Short service then just to please stand out of sight of their dog so the dog first know they are there. I do feel this groomer thought he was a know it all or just one of those people who won't listen to anyone else tell them what to do. But don't be discouraged. We are not all that way. The fact your puppy was screaming though, does not mean he was being hurt or traumatized. Many puppies scream for their first couple of grooms, especially if they are getting their face shaved. I always just hold their faces until they realize I'm not even doing anything to them yet and they stop before I continue. Most times they eventually give up and let me do it. The whole time though I'm giving them positive reinforcement and baby talk. The groomer should have explained that to you though if this was the case. And she charged you 30 bucks!??? There is no was she was able to do more then a face shave and head trim in 15 minutes. I would have only charged 10-15 bucks for that. 

Good luck in finding the right person to take care of your baby, I promise we really are out there and many of us are passionate and love what we do!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaperBeau (Apr 18, 2013)

awww! Charles is gorgeous! I do all of Whisky's grooming and it's a great bonding experience. Have a go - and I think the groomers tips on holding the area you will work on before going near it with the clippers is a great idea. Good luck


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I have started grooming Fritz and Spike with some help from knowledgeable friends.
However, before that, we were on a set schedule with the groomer. I would highly recommend this if you really like a popular groomer. That way you aren't trying to find a time both of you are available and feel your puppy really needs a groom quickly.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I took our toy poodle in one time with very specific instructions. FFT and an all over trim. I kid you not when I picked her up she looked like a schnauzer, beard and all. The groomer kept telling me how good "he" was. He was a she. :at-wits-end: If your first groomer is great, take the time to book out for the rest of the year and stay with them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very odd behavior. Your poodle is a throwback? A throwback to what? I can't tell in the photos if your puppy has a slight overbite but to use the term parrot jaw seems pedantic and rude. I am sure you did not ask for a critique of your puppy. Everyone knows poodle puppy hair is different than adult hair too. Even if your puppy had received good service these comments would make me not want to go back. Your puppy looks like a poodle to me and is very cute. I would definitely go back to the first groomer.


----------



## OffTheLeash (May 15, 2013)

Aww that's awful to hear. I don't know if anyone else responding to this thread is a groomer, but I am. I've been grooming for 16 years, and here is what I would advise..

1. Ask questions. Lots of them. You may have to talk while she/he works, because as a rule, groomers don't get paid by the hour, so most of them won't have loads of time, but they should be totally fine with answering any questions you have

2. Ask if they are certified and with WHO. there are two main certification orgs in the states. International Professional Groomers (IPG) and NDGAA National Dog groomers association of America. Let them tell you who they are certified with. Now I have met some fantastic pet groomers who are not certified, and I would trust with my own dogs, but it's easier to find someone who loves their job, and the dogs, when they've taken the time and money to certify. If you are in Canada, there is also CPPS- Canadian Professional Pet Stylists.

3. Puppies do sometimes cry. Heck adult dogs sometimes cry. It happens, and I know it sounds horrible, but it takes time for them to learn that this loud, scary, unfamiliar experience is not going to kill them  That being said, Based on your other comments, I would say she sounds unprofessional. Unless I was specifically asked by a pet owner what I thought of their dog's conformation, I would never say anything. The only other time I would say something, is if I had to modify the trim somehow to hide a fault. Even then it has to be approached with tact and class.

4. Dogs are like people, they have preferences to certain people just like we do. It may or may not reflect upon that persons skills if your dog doesn't prefer them. If your dog acts like an unholy terror every time you take him somewhere, just find someone else. (shaking and shivering is normal. It's a hormonal stress response and usually goes away a few minutes into grooming) Once you find that person, STICK WITH THEM. Book in advance, and show up for your appointments or cancel ahead of time. A good relationship with your groomer can pay off massively. The advantage to having a groomer, and not doing it yourself, is that a good groomer will be able to spot potential health problems before it becomes a costly and sometimes fatal visit to the vet. They can give you good recommendations based on your specific needs, and hopfully they look awesome when you're done!

Good luck in your search!!

O.T.L


----------

